# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ساختار نگهداری اطلاعات در SharePoint

## ghameshloe

برای نگهداری اطلاعات در سایت های SharePoint  سه قالب متفاوت وجود دارد:
·         لیست‌ها : یک لیست مجموعه‌ای از اطلاعاتی است که شما با بقیه اعضای تیم کاری به اشتراک می‌گذارید. معمولا از یک لیست برای نگهداری و انتشار اطلاعات فهرست‌وار استفاده می‌شود.
·         کتابخانه‌های اسناد:  یک کتابخانه اسناد برای ذخیره و نگهداری پرونده‌ها و فایل‌های الکترونیکی استفاده می‌شود. کتابخانه‌های اسناد بسیار شبیه به پوشه‌ها عمل می‌کنند.
·         صفحه : يك صفحه وب در يك سايت می‌تواند محتوی اطلاعاتی خاصی را منتشر نماید.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

یک ساختار دیگه هم استفاده از Form Library ها هست که اطلاعات رو به صورت XML نگهداری میکنه.
لینک زیر مقایسه ای بین List و Form Library انجام داده:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/infopath/arc...ary-forms.aspx

----------


## naser2009

با سلام
فقط جهت تکمیل اطلاعات میگم.



> ·         لیست‌ها : یک لیست مجموعه‌ای از اطلاعاتی است که شما با بقیه اعضای تیم کاری به اشتراک می‌گذارید. معمولا از یک لیست برای نگهداری و انتشار اطلاعات فهرست‌وار استفاده می‌شود.


لیست ها انواع مختلفی دارند، مثله Custom listها و یا لیست های آماده مثله taskها و یا issue tracking
نوع فیلدها می تونه انواع محتلفی داشته باشه، مثله single line of textو choiceو .... و یا حتی می تونید از site coulmn ها (یعنی ستون هایی که در جاهای دیگر سایت تعریف شده و فعلا در لیست نوع فیلد ها نیستن استفاده کنین (یه سری فیلد آماده مثله تاریخ شروع ، پایان، فایل ضمیمه و ...))




> ·         صفحه : يك صفحه وب در يك سايت می‌تواند محتوی اطلاعاتی خاصی را منتشر نماید.


صفحات هم می تونند دو نوع باشند :
1) basic page ها : صفحات معمولی که داخلشون فقط متن قرار میگیره و میتونیم اسم صفحه رو مشخص کنیم.
2) Webpart pageها : یک صفحه که میتونیم قالبشو تعیین کنیم و انواع مختلف وب پارت رو داخلش add کنیم.
3) والبته یه نوع صفحه دیگه هم به نام dashboard page وجود داره میتونه داخل خودش داشبوردها و گزارش های مدیریتی رو نشون بده (وب پارت هایی مثله excel web access، kpi list و contact detail و.....
برای ساختن این نوع صفحه می بایست ایتدا یک report library بسازید یعدش از داخل اون libray یه صفحه از این نوع اضافه کنین.

یا علی مدد.

----------

